# Is it possible to have mastitis without a clogged duct?



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Because if so, I think I have it







.

One of my breasts is really sore. It doesn't have a plug that I can feel, but earlier today Aidan didn't want to nurse off of it, so it was engorged for awhile. He finally drained it, but the pain has persisted. Now I just woke up hot and sweaty but with the chills. I'm up in the middle of the night because my muscles are so sore that I can't lay in one place for very long. Even my skin feels like it hurts. I just took some motrin, so hopefully that will help soon . If it's not mastitis, something is making me feel like a truck rolled over me.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

With what you've said, I'd assume mastitis and treat it as such until I was proved otherwise (i.e. might be some other virus).

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I have had mastitis three times, and I have had plugged ducts, and the two don't necessarily coincide, I think. And, your symptoms sound like the ones I have with mastitis (fever of 101, chills and aches). I nurse, rest, drink lots of fluids, and take a pain reliever (my symptoms dissapear in a day or two) so it sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

The same thing happened to me. No plugged duct, I jsut went from feeling find to feeling like I got hit by a train in a matter of hours. I stayed in bed all the next day and nursed lots and felt fine. Oh and drank lots of water. Hope you're feeling better soon!

Shelley


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks ladies - I'm finally feeling a bit better today. Not 100%, but better. In the morning light, I was able to see that I had a fairly large red, hot spot on the side that was hurting. Thankfully, it has shrunk a whole lot and I can barely see it now. I guess that means I'm on the mend!


----------

